# Kindle "Save for Later" list



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there any way to see the "Save for Later" list from your computer on the Amazon website? It appears that both the Amazon website "Wishlist" and the Kindle "Save for Later" list are both completely unconnected but also unviewable from an alternate location (website/Kindle). True


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a way to access the "Save For Later" list from the computer.  However, you should be able to access your wishlist from amazon.com on the experimental browser, at least in theory.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I had the same problem.  Yes, you can access your Wish List via WN browser.  Better to do it on a computer though since it eats up battery and is quite slow.  

I think the Save For Later List should appear on your account information page, but it is not there.  Maybe this is something we need to ask Amazon to change.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I also wish the list was accessible back and forth between computer-kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I think the Save For Later List should appear on your account information page, but it is not there. Maybe this is something we need to ask Amazon to change.


Yes, definitely a good reason to send feedback.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever given feedback to amazon and then seen a change? I have only emailed them requesting folders and so far we all know how that is.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

just keep a sample for your save for later list?
sylvia


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ak rain said:


> just keep a sample for your save for later list?
> sylvia


Thats basically the method I use for now. I'd rather it be different but this works so I cant complain to much.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I just received an iphone from my husband. I have discovered the fun of samples. its cool to see a list of covers on iphone. 
sylvia


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I just received an iphone from my husband. I have discovered the fun of samples. its cool to see a list of covers on iphone.
> sylvia


Do they show up as little book cover icons/tiles? I have an itouch but I haven't downloaded the kindle app.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I started off keeping samples, but that's out of hand now--too many books! I guess I'll post a suggestion for Amazon, though not sure how much that matters...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Do they show up as little book cover icons/tiles? I have an itouch but I haven't downloaded the kindle app.


yes the book covers show down the list. they are a bit small to see detail but I do find it fun
sylvia


----------

